# First gun (HK P2000 9mm), looking for cleaning supplies online



## machupo (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone know where I can pick up HK cleaning supplies online? (or, if alternate supplies will fit the bill, what are they?)

I've seen a few sites which claim to stock the HK 701956 cleaning kit mentioned in the owner's manual, though they are invariably out of stock when visited.

I welcome laughter regarding my stupid question, but please follow up with useful information (hey, everyone has to start somewhere).

Cheers!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Just pick up a kit at your local gun place. HK's don't need anything specific. They're just trying to get you to buy more of their stuff.


----------



## machupo (Aug 2, 2008)

Spartan said:


> They're just trying to get you to buy more of their stuff.


And to think they would've succeeded, if they'd actually produced enough of their stuff that it would have been available...

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

online - first place i would look is midwayusa.com


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ehhh. Go to the local shop and get whatever solvent and oil is on sale. Buy a BoreSnake. Find an old toothbrush and an old t-shirt at home. You're good to go.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Ehhh. Go to the local shop and get whatever solvent and oil is on sale. Buy a BoreSnake. Find an old toothbrush and an old t-shirt at home. You're good to go.


have to say +1 on this one


----------

